# Depression



## 799roger (Jan 7, 2009)

It seems that diabetes and depression match each other, how many on this site find that they suffer depression but receive no help at all regarding this part of their illness ???.


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 7, 2009)

Roger, sorry to hear you are sufferring from depression at the moment, do you think it;'s directly about diabetes or more general stuff? have you spoken to your GP about any types of treatment? what help would you like?

I have suffered from mental health problems including periods of depression. I found the doctors at the hospital terrible when i was attending the young adults clinic. After one appointment the Dr hardly mentioned diabetes and kept telling me how selfish i would be to kill myself, i refused to go back to that clinic. I see another Dr there now who i do like.
I found the dietician I saw fantastic, she saw me every 2 weeks for probably a year to help me with my eating disorder, something that really wasn't her speciality but she was prepared to help me.
I've also had good chats with my DSN when i'm feeling down and she has been able to just listen and let me get things off my chest, she can't particulary help in any practical way but she does listen she did offer me to see the psychologust attached ot the clinic, but i declined.
My team have taken into account my mental health problems, but also let the mental health services do their part when needed.
I'm grateful to be very well at the moment and only have the normal 'diabetes suck days'.


----------



## Alba37 (Jan 7, 2009)

2 here, me and my son.  My son just turned 13 when he was diagnosed, but his consultant doesn't believe there is a link, and says his depression is not diabetes related.  So no help or sympathy there.


----------



## Mad Asthmatic (Jan 7, 2009)

I think any condition carries with it a risk of depression especially when you are first diaganosed.  
I have had mental health problems now and in the past but have been particularly lucky, maybe because I have multiple chronic illnesses in which I have received fantastic support.  

I am seen by the mental health team on a fairly regular basis to keep an eye on medication and the such, but otherwise each of my specialist nurses provide support in regard to the specific condition and any depression that arises from it.  If that makes sense! 

If you do feel you need support for your depression ask your GP what services there are on offer in the area.  There may be support groups, general counselling or other services which might help.

MA


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Jan 7, 2009)

Dear Roger,

I certainly become depressed sometimes, and is it any wonder given the burden that we all share. I have sent you a copy of the paper that you requested and I repeat that I am willing to help in any way I can either via this board or via my E-Mail address. If you are stuggling with high blood glucose there is a way to improve things and I will help if you so wish

Regards Dodger


----------



## Jock 83 (Jan 7, 2009)

Your not on your own on this one, I have suffered from depressive episodes from my early teens or before. This went entirely undetected.
Its only in the last couple of years that i have started to face upto it. I've found my GP to be very helpful in trying to deal with it. That and prozac.
I also find that if i keep active that i usually feel better about things including my control. A sport or activity with a social aspect definitly helps.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 8, 2009)

Normally feel very down around once a month for a day or two, cry at the silliest things and on anyone who's around, but it is not directly caused by the diabetes...

Should also add that I am of an age now where I am just begining my menopause, which is not a cause of depression in itself there are changes going on which affect my moods.

I have never suffered from depression, but am aware that people are very affected by it. I don't want to make light of it, and if you think you have a problem then you should seek professional help, but some times people mistake just being a bit down feeling sad or having the blues as being depressed when in actual fact they are having a bad day.


----------



## katie (Jan 9, 2009)

The hospital I go to has a really good diabetes center and they have a resident psychologist specifially for people with diabetes to talk to, so they definately understand there is a link.


----------



## Vanessa (Jan 9, 2009)

As I was looking at the full NICE guidelines on Type 2 diabetes for another purpose (assessment report for the OU course on "diabetes care") I thought I'd look at what they said about diabetes and depression so quote as follows

_"Psychological well-being is clearly part of being healthy. It is an important part of healthcare management of any condition where psychological health is impaired or where it has particular impact on clinical management.

There is evidence of a high prevalence of psychological ill-health in people with diabetes,
notably for depression,21 which is often under-recognised.22 Additionally because of the
importance of self-care to the management of the condition, there is evidence that
psychological ill-health is associated with adverse effects on other aspects of the long-term health of people with Type 2 diabetes.23?25 

Formal assessment of psychological well-being is not a standard part of practice in diabetes care in the UK. Other guidelines, including the NICE guideline for people with Type 1 diabetes, have emphasised the importance of recognising and managing depression. Only general recommendations have been made regarding being alert to problems, availability of skills to manage routine psychological disorders, and of appropriate referral to those with special expertise where the condition is more severe.26 NICE has recently published a guideline on the management of depression.27

No evidence search has been performed for the purpose of the current guideline due to the availability of the NICE depression guideline. People with Type 2 diabetes with psychological and/or depressive disorders should be identified by continuing professional awareness, and managed in accordance with current national guidelines."_

Work is underway to produce NICE guidelines on depression and chronic health problems so here's hoping that will spur the NHS on in recognising our needs.

On a personal basis, I've had treatment for depression in the past and my GP and practice nurse ask the standard screening questions as part of my diabetic reviews.  They seem very much aware that I am more at risk from depression but, like iwth diabetes, one of the best resources I found in managing my depression was from the "dummies" series - "Depression for Dummies" particularly as by the time I got to see the clinical psychological services I was well past the worst

Vanessa


----------



## Caroline (Jan 9, 2009)

The Dummies Series are great, I have several, including Diabetes for Dummies. I also find the Family Doctor series (available from pharmacies and Chemists) informative too, and they have a selection of resources at the back you can use too.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 9, 2009)

Type 1 34 years - depressive once - nothing to do with diabetes - but reaction to dad's death 6 months after he died. Very annoyed that it happened to me. But was lucky to recognise it early and deal with it. (I know a lot about depression as mother is bi-polar and brother permenently on prozac.)

Out of interest - how many people have become depressive SINCE they developed diabetes and is it a reaction to having it - or do you see it as a symptom of diabetes, ie it is caused medically by diabetes? I hope I have made that clear?

I am a natural fighter and have always seen my diabetes as part of who I am and do not know life without it - so I am very lucky - which why it has never depressed me, or got me down. 

Surely if diabetes causes depression (medically) then I would have it, having had diabetes so long and having had other long term diabetic side effects...and with the family history!

What I am saying is - it seems that diabetes doesn't _cause_ diabetes it is a reaction to diabetes. Maybe I am just getting wound up in terminology.


----------



## lorrie (Jan 9, 2009)

my depression kicked in when i became diabetic 15 yrs ago i went quite a few years with the attitude of pull yourself together by medical staff it was only after i had a really bad crisis and was commited that i finally got the help and traetment i needed.i now know how i should feel and when i need help usally treatment with anti depresants and therapy.sometimes i can connect it to poor glucose control this can be a bit of a viscous circle when  i am down the last thing i want to do is sort out my diabetes but decent control and treatment does help.because of this i think there is a connection between depression and diabetes


----------



## punkyfairy (Jan 9, 2009)

being diagnosed diabetic had the opposite effect on me i came off my medication for depression lost weight and became a happier more balanced person, i always tell people that being diagnosed diabetic saved my life it was the kick up the backside i needed to sort my life out, before diagnosis i was just sitting around all day feeling sorry for myself and eating myself to death, so in my case it was the best thing that could have happened to me at the time.


----------



## paulnicholls (Jan 10, 2009)

I have small bouts very occasionally Roger, but it could well be the stresses of my job and four boys!


----------



## julie T (Jan 12, 2009)

Depresion is a really bad feeling, well the only feeling that goes with the illness is a deep sadness. but having been a sufferer for the last 16 years I have many years ago appcepted that i have the condition and can cope with it, by taking each day for what it is. and keep positive by thinking the black mood times will only be short, and will go.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 13, 2009)

We all feel down from time to time and get the blues, which I know is not the same as depression.

These feelings are not unique to diabetes, they go with any long term medical condition that will not go away. 

My husband has osteoarthritis and sciatica. When the pain killers don't work he is a grumpy old sod, which affects the rest of the family.

I am thankfull I can come here for support so that I am able to support hubby when he has bad days.

What it comes down to I think (and I'm no expert) is needing support and having a safe place to chat about how we feel. These forums certainly help.


----------



## angel30eyes (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi guys and gals
I am type 1, 3 months now, i have Ulcerative colitis, Benign Joint Hypermobility Syndrome, Osteoarthritis, Sciatica and Asthma, I suffer something terrible with panic attacks and i suffer with SAD, I am 36 yrs old and i have 2 kids, 12 and 10, i sometimes wonder why on earth I am here tbh but everyday i wake up so something must be keeping me here, when i was first diagnosed i went into this depressive why me shell and cried for weeks, I came out the other side and even though I'm still not sorted and keep having to go into hospital with dka I am still smiling and still trying to find something to live for because when your in so much pain you can't walk and all you do is lie on the sofa for days at a time you wonder what the hell your living for, so yes diabetes is something to be depressed about but think of all the people out there who are worse off than us, keep smiling all


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 13, 2009)

Daisy said:


> Out of interest - how many people have become depressive SINCE they developed diabetes and is it a reaction to having it - or do you see it as a symptom of diabetes, ie it is caused medically by diabetes? I hope I have made that clear?
> 
> Surely if diabetes causes depression (medically) then I would have it, having had diabetes so long and having had other long term diabetic side effects...and with the family history!
> 
> What I am saying is - it seems that diabetes doesn't _cause_ diabetes it is a reaction to diabetes. Maybe I am just getting wound up in terminology.



I think it is a mixture. Insulin is a hormone and does affect moods. I know that when my blood sugars were swinging up and down I was really moody and angry and upset. 

Mood swings can also be caused indirectly by diabetes - what I mean is that the constant vigilance and counting every morsel of food and writing down every second of activity and thinking before doing anything and noting every factor that night possibly be affecting blood sugar, the endless puzzles of why your blood sugar is low or high, the frustration that you did exactly the same thing yesterday and were fine but now your blood sugar is 13, the organisation and checking you have insulin and needles and lancets and strips, ordering your prescription, packing your bag every time you go out, not being able to leave the house without a bag of paraphernalia, having to eat all the time and not being able to go out with your friends and get completely mindlessly drunk because of the worry of hypos, having to take insulin at the right time every day - all of this can and does have a psychological effect.

Also if you have other factors in your life, like for example losing your job or moving house which would be stressful anyway, they screw up your blood sugars as well which then affects your mood. I am depressed at the moment due to other factors but it is affecting my blood sugars and eating.


----------



## 799roger (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi All, what happened to me is that I have little or no support at all to handle my diabetes, I have many other conditions that means I have many different medications to take each day, of course this means side effects, so I have a multitude of side effects but the word is that if I should stop taking the medication I would die, so you have to accept the side effects, but that is of no benefit to me, it is so hard to manage to cope with all the side effects in daily life, but the attitude of the local medical profession is well you are over 60 and are diabetic so what do you expect ??, well I say I need some one to help me manage all these medications, I have had review after review of my drug regime but usually I end up with more medication, I have an excellent GP and Consultant but they can only do so much, I am just trying to say that in the diabetic depression league we are very near the bottom of the ladder, I do not think at all that my diabetes causes depression but the inability to gain  help when depression does strike, it is to easy for the medical profession to say well your diabetic and abdicate all responsibility for patient care.


----------



## carolyn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi
I have been a diabetic since 1990 and over the last 2 years or so I have had to see my doctor with depression. It has got worse in the last 6 months and I don't think people understand what I am going through, it is hard to explain to those who do not suffer from depression. Can anyone give any tips on how to get through a tough day.
Carolyn
________
Tsd competition grade plastic airsoft


----------



## Munjeeta (Feb 14, 2009)

I have been diabetic since I was 11. At roughly the age of 12 I started, very suddenly, suffering the symptoms of depression but kept them very private for a very long time (I have only realised this since re-reading diaries I kept at that age). After going through school, college, uni and a post-grad course with severe bouts of depression, manifesting themselves in eating disorders and self harm, I finally realised that what i was feeling wasn't normal and was most likely rooted in my diabetes. I went to clinics with very out of control blood sugar readings but always protested that everything was fine. It wasn't. I finally discussed this with my doctor who referred me to a psychiatrist who told me I didn't need pills to combat it and was then referred onto a psychotherapist who I have been seeing for the past couple of months. I finally feel that I am getting somewhere but I find it difficult to believe that my 'it's fine' routine was really all that convincing, especially with the erraticness of my blood sugars! It was only really due to me finally getting to the point where I couldn't deal with it any more that help was offered. I feel very strongly that this should be offered at the time of diagnosis, or should be readily available at any point in your treatment, by hospital diabetic teams. If I had had help dealing with the feelings I had at the time I would like to think I could have enjoyed my teenage years an awful lot more!


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 14, 2009)

I definitely have what would be called bad patches. Definitely shite times those for myself and those around me. They have to put up and irritable, grumpy bastard moping around the place and being on a bit of a short fuse. Last time I felt down was November sort of time.
Although I do have down times I wouldn't know if they were depression or not. Just another nail in the coffin of my all to short existence I'd say.
All I need to do is avoid listening to god awful Coldplay. My bad patches seem to coincide with listening to that.

Tom H


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Feb 14, 2009)

I think anyone with diabetes will get depressed now and again and i think there should be more people to help with it. but no1 realises how hard it is until u actually have it urself.

sometimes wen im takin insulin i just burst out cryin, thinkin y me? 
but then 2 mins later im fine and its forgotten about, i think its kinda normal just to cry and be upset about it now and again but that mite just be me lol


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 15, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> sometimes wen im takin insulin i just burst out cryin, thinkin y me?
> but then 2 mins later im fine and its forgotten about, i think its kinda normal just to cry and be upset about it now and again but that mite just be me lol



I definitely know what you mean there. Sometimes I do just go onto the "why me?" train of thought. It lasts for about two or three minutes and then I just shut up and get on with life.

Tom H


----------



## Sue P (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Carolyn
Some days can be really tough and any tips offered can seem very superficial, but for me, keeping busy, getting exercise, swimming, walking etc help me cope. Also keeping a diary of the good things - even on a bad day, there is normally something worthwhile to record. And smiling, sounds silly but it does seem to help! I also recommend the book 'How to lift depression ...Fast'.


----------



## bev (Feb 17, 2009)

I think Alex is suffering from depression a bit- even though he is only 10. I have asked his DN and she has referred us as a family to a mental health unit. Hopefully he will be able to talk about how he feels in depth- i cant imagine what it must feel like - but i think all of you on this forum are wonderful the way you cope with everything - you all seem to be very positive about it and make me and Alex feel that although diabetes can be daunting - it is something that can be managed and you can still just get on with your life plans etc..Bev and Alex. x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2009)

bev said:


> I think Alex is suffering from depression a bit- even though he is only 10. I have asked his DN and she has referred us as a family to a mental health unit. Hopefully he will be able to talk about how he feels in depth- i cant imagine what it must feel like - but i think all of you on this forum are wonderful the way you cope with everything - you all seem to be very positive about it and make me and Alex feel that although diabetes can be daunting - it is something that can be managed and you can still just get on with your life plans etc..Bev and Alex. x



Hi bev, it must be a lot for a 10 year old to take in - I'm lucky in that I was nearly 5 times his age before I developed this. One thing to remember though, is that everyone has times when they are feeling down - diabetic or otherwise - so he needs to be aware that not everything can be attributed to his diabetes. I know it must be difficult, but you need to avoid being an 'enabler' and make sure he has a sense of perspective of things. Goodness - I hope that doesn't sound too 'heavy' or a criticism!

I've been bipolar for most of my adult life, and have come to recognise those episodes that are due to 'normal' malaise and those that are due to my warped brain chemicals

I do hope he's feeling more upbeat soon! You've conveyed a great sense of his character in your posts here, I don't think I would be alone in saying how proud we are of him, and how well he is doing!


----------



## bev (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh my goodness thankyou northerner! 
You have 'hit the nail on the head' so to speak! I have been wondering how much of his feeling down is related to diabetes and how much is just age related? I think teenage hormones are kicking in and i know i was being over protective/smothering (this has changed now due mainly to all the lovely people on here giving advice!) and your right, i think i was being an 'enabler' and blaming everything on diabetes (unwittingly) but i now try to steer the blaming game away from diabetes for the reason youve stated! Its difficult trying to seperate the two but i know its in his best interests if we do. He does have some 'bad feelings'about diabetes which we are hoping he will express to the mental health nurse in private. Once again invaluable advice greatfully received! And thank you for the praise - i will make sure he knows what you said. Thanks. Bev


----------



## Copepod (Feb 18, 2009)

Bev, I agree with Northerner - Alex is a child first and foremost, diabetes after. Sure, diabetes does cause problems that people without diabetes don't have, and depression is known to be associated with diabetes (not attributing which causes which). But it's always better to concentrate on what you want to achieve rather than what you are prohibited from doing. If he loves karate, football, cycling, hiking, dinosaurs, minibeasts, chemical explosions, maps, art, reading, acting, dancing, whatever etc, then that's what's important - and there could be quite a few things! 
And the same applies to you - hope you have some fun things in your life, too.


----------



## chezpez (May 1, 2009)

I agree with "why me" was very depressed last yr .. having had diabetes for 2 yrs i'm 35 yrs old now. I felt i couldnt do anymore testing, injections writing everything down.. i just couldnt cope with life and doing this at the same time. Had to go on medication put came off it a yr later. Feeling better but still have episodes but not as dark as before. A bit depressed at the moment as my g.p wont give me the strips and he doesnt seem to understand type 1 at all! i feel i'm fighting my corner all the time and only get support from diabetic specialist nurse..


----------



## tracey w (May 1, 2009)

chezpez said:


> I agree with "why me" was very depressed last yr .. having had diabetes for 2 yrs i'm 35 yrs old now. I felt i couldnt do anymore testing, injections writing everything down.. i just couldnt cope with life and doing this at the same time. Had to go on medication put came off it a yr later. Feeling better but still have episodes but not as dark as before. A bit depressed at the moment as my g.p wont give me the strips and he doesnt seem to understand type 1 at all! i feel i'm fighting my corner all the time and only get support from diabetic specialist nurse..



really sorry to hear that. Have you thought about changing your gp? I know that may be a bit daunting especially as you are not feeling great, but i may be worth it. Also, you are type 1 and need to test at the very least 4 times a day and more if you are driving (dvla requirement) and if you exercise, feel unwell. Put this to him and he should not refuse you your requirements. if he still refuses cant you get your dsn to speak/write to him, this should not ber allowed.


----------



## Patricia (May 1, 2009)

Gosh, so much to say here. I guess all I can add is that a chronic condition brings with it the necessity for incredible fortitude and optimism -- and who feels like that all the time? No one.

It seems to me to be completely inevitable that having diabetes means that there are times when depression is not far away. I just can't imagine otherwise. This doesn't mean that depression itself is inevitable -- but I think it does mean that the battle needs fighting sometimes. And sometimes it creeps in, and sometimes it doesn't.

As several people have said, saving graces can be perspective and exercise. The problem is, when you're really down, you don't feel like engaging in either.

And so we come to support: so many on here speak of incompetent or at best erratic support. Surely getting this right is one of the most important things? But like many of you, we have found the provision to be sketchy, though very good-willed.

If it's at all interesting, at the JDRF conference in mid-April there was quite a lot of talk about the psychological and sociological impacts of in this case type 1. There was a really strong acknowledgment of how important dealing with the whole picture is. More money is being put into this. Maybe just maybe more help will start to make its way through...


----------



## hellbell84 (May 1, 2009)

amen for this thread. as you prob know im a pretty rubbish diabetic, had 6 monthly check up and was on the verge of telling them everythings fine but i grabbed the bull by the horns (or whatever the saying is) and told them how much i wish i didnt have diabetes, that if i ignore it, itll go away, i then went on to tell them how close i was to ketoacidosis (my sugars were 31.3 at the time).

she then mentioned that Chelsmford (my home town) has literally just set up a new diabetic counselling service and i was the first person they referred to it. got letter this morning and i have an session booked in the next two weeks. The dsn said it might work, it might not, but at least im giving it a go...

im sure i speak for a lot of people who get down in the dumps and ask "why me", we're all human after all!! will keep u posted on what its like, but if it gets offered to you, take it!!! the counselling that is

)


----------



## tracey w (May 2, 2009)

hellbell84 said:


> amen for this thread. as you prob know im a pretty rubbish diabetic, had 6 monthly check up and was on the verge of telling them everythings fine but i grabbed the bull by the horns (or whatever the saying is) and told them how much i wish i didnt have diabetes, that if i ignore it, itll go away, i then went on to tell them how close i was to ketoacidosis (my sugars were 31.3 at the time).
> 
> she then mentioned that Chelsmford (my home town) has literally just set up a new diabetic counselling service and i was the first person they referred to it. got letter this morning and i have an session booked in the next two weeks. The dsn said it might work, it might not, but at least im giving it a go...
> 
> ...



really hope it goes well for you,and that you are feeling more positive soon.


----------



## chezpez (May 2, 2009)

your right Tracey i think its time to change g.p x


----------



## tracey w (May 2, 2009)

chezpez said:


> your right Tracey i think its time to change g.p x



absolutely! If you think its right. Remember look after yourself as no one else will!!


----------



## KAREN1 (May 3, 2009)

I have only been diagnosed in december so it is very new to me but i feel very down too at the moment and have done so since diagnosis. i am returning to work next week on phase return and i am very scared at how my work load is going to affect my diabetes. people say oh you will be ok and tell you not to worry but unless they have the condition they cannot possibly know what it is like to feel afraid. i hope you start to feel better soon. i was referred to a psycologist but cancelled the apppointent because the dsn said the clinical psycologist thought it was too soon really but offered to see me anyway but then i felt i was being too soft that is why i cancelled it. does anyone else feel that they have felt like they were just over reacting?


----------



## mikep1979 (May 3, 2009)

i've been diabetic for over 9 years now and still get my down days. i do think diabetes and depresion go hand in hand (so does my dsn) which is a pain as we have to deal with a lot already, but i found when i went through my rebeling period that there was help out there i just didnt want it. i was stuborn and hoped that if i ignored my diabetes it would go away. well it didnt and i ended up really sick. it took my partner to tell me if i didnt book my ideas up and look after myself i wouldnt get to see my kids grow up. it was the wake up call i needed. now i have a very active life i run and do lots of other sports and still have a social life, but dont drink half as much as my mates do lol. well thats sort of a little about me.


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 3, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Gosh, so much to say here. I guess all I can add is that a chronic condition brings with it the necessity for incredible fortitude and optimism -- and who feels like that all the time? No one.
> 
> It seems to me to be completely inevitable that having diabetes means that there are times when depression is not far away. I just can't imagine otherwise. This doesn't mean that depression itself is inevitable -- but I think it does mean that the battle needs fighting sometimes. And sometimes it creeps in, and sometimes it doesn't.
> 
> ...





Yesterday morning, my sister was found dead in bed. She had been a Diabetic for ten years plus, and took insulin 4 times a day. The reason I mention this, is not to call upon sympathy, but to explain my sister. First there was years of denial, then, 'OK' 'so I have Diabetes...so what!'. What she ended up with, is near blindness, and an inability to walk. This, compounded with her condition, caused bouts of Depression. I highlighted the bit about more money being put into Diabetes, in Patricia's post. Having just been to see my Doctor, armed with a thousand questions, and having a 10 minute slot...his pat answer was 'wait until you see the nurse, she's good. She'll answer all you questions'.

More money...yes, and more time, more resources etc. There should be specialist diabetes centers, where you can get support and practical advice, like diets, exercise etc. Where you don't wait six months to have your eyes tested, or your feet looked at........


OK rant over..........just, that I agree, more money. We don't appreciate the gravity of the Disease, until it throws it's evil cloak over our shoulders.


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2009)

dave so sorry to hear about this xx
I had a friend who got diagnosed he was 30 he did'nt listen to any docs or anything what so ever carried on drinking smoking eating all the wrong things and when he had a bad foor back in september he went to hospital thinking it was gout he has to have his foot off in the end he died through kidnes failure I was gutted but it sure did learn me when i was diagnosed to take it seriously


----------



## mikep1979 (May 3, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Yesterday morning, my sister was found dead in bed. She had been a Diabetic for ten years plus, and took insulin 4 times a day. The reason I mention this, is not to call upon sympathy, but to explain my sister. First there was years of denial, then, 'OK' 'so I have Diabetes...so what!'. What she ended up with, is near blindness, and an inability to walk. This, compounded with her condition, caused bouts of Depression. I highlighted the bit about more money being put into Diabetes, in Patricia's post. Having just been to see my Doctor, armed with a thousand questions, and having a 10 minute slot...his pat answer was 'wait until you see the nurse, she's good. She'll answer all you questions'.
> 
> More money...yes, and more time, more resources etc. There should be specialist diabetes centers, where you can get support and practical advice, like diets, exercise etc. Where you don't wait six months to have your eyes tested, or your feet looked at........
> 
> ...



wow dave im so sorry for your loss. i know you dont want sympathy so i wont patronis you.

 i to believe that more money needs to be put into diabetes research and also into the treatment we get also. im lucky and have a great team who i can see when i like, but i know lots dont have this type of access at all. i feel that there are certain illnesses out there that get a lot more press coverage and money spent on them and thats all fine by me, but i dont think we should have to play second fiddle to anyone or anything else. i would love to see more done for diabetes so much so that i donate a proportion of my wages every month to diabetes uk.


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 3, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> wow dave im so sorry for your loss. i know you dont want sympathy so i wont patronis you.
> 
> i to believe that more money needs to be put into diabetes research and also into the treatment we get also. im lucky and have a great team who i can see when i like, but i know lots dont have this type of access at all. i feel that there are certain illnesses out there that get a lot more press coverage and money spent on them and thats all fine by me, but i dont think we should have to play second fiddle to anyone or anything else. i would love to see more done for diabetes so much so that i donate a proportion of my wages every month to diabetes uk.





Not just treatment.........education, we need to understand it. Here I am, newly diagnosed, 2 weeks in, and still trying to understand why!!. With the why, comes now what. 

It would be nice, that time was given, to help this transitional period.

As for my sister Josie...64, no age really. Given better advice at the outset, she may well be alive now. We weren't close, so it's not hurting that much, plus, according to my other half, I have no feelings anyway.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 3, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Not just treatment.........education, we need to understand it. Here I am, newly diagnosed, 2 weeks in, and still trying to understand why!!. With the why, comes now what.
> 
> It would be nice, that time was given, to help this transitional period.
> 
> As for my sister Josie...64, no age really. Given better advice at the outset, she may well be alive now. We weren't close, so it's not hurting that much, plus, according to my other half, I have no feelings anyway.



so true about the education dave. i was diagnosed over 9 years ago now and even then it was "ok you have diabetes heres some stuff to read. i will come back tomorrow to see what you have found out and if i think its ok i will let you go home" that was from the senior consultant at the hospital!!! (lucky he no longer is able to practise) it would have been nice to have something like these forums about then, but there was nothing. and like lots of type 1's i found the duk mag totally biased towards type 2.

i agree that transition time would have been nice. i came out of hospital after 3 weeks (they thought i had a blood clot on my lungs as well) and immediatly got told i no longer had a job as i was in the army at the time. went home to clear my head and all i found was mates who were distant as they didnt understand what was wrong. i spent the next 12 months out of work as i felt no one would employ me with being biabetic, which led me to be depressed and start to drink quite heavy again. was my partner who gave me the wake up call i needed and my dad who got me into the job i am in now. since then i still have bad days, but dont we all, and i havent loked back since.


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 3, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> so true about the education dave. i was diagnosed over 9 years ago now and even then it was "ok you have diabetes heres some stuff to read. i will come back tomorrow to see what you have found out and if i think its ok i will let you go home" that was from the senior consultant at the hospital!!! (lucky he no longer is able to practise) it would have been nice to have something like these forums about then, but there was nothing. and like lots of type 1's i found the duk mag totally biased towards type 2.
> 
> i agree that transition time would have been nice. i came out of hospital after 3 weeks (they thought i had a blood clot on my lungs as well) and immediatly got told i no longer had a job as i was in the army at the time. went home to clear my head and all i found was mates who were distant as they didnt understand what was wrong. i spent the next 12 months out of work as i felt no one would employ me with being biabetic, which led me to be depressed and start to drink quite heavy again. was my partner who gave me the wake up call i needed and my dad who got me into the job i am in now. since then i still have bad days, but dont we all, and i havent loked back since.



You have steel...that's what being in the Army does...fortitude. I know there was a thread on this, but man and boy (15 to 43)....17 Port and Maritime Regt RLC (RCT). So we may have a kindred spirit


----------



## mikep1979 (May 3, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> You have steel...that's what being in the Army does...fortitude. I know there was a thread on this, but man and boy (15 to 43)....17 Port and Maritime Regt RLC (RCT). So we may have a kindred spirit



i know what you meen mate. i was 3 para then into 1 para. then off to the pathfinders and loved every second i spent in the army. but i do love my job now


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 3, 2009)

Notice the 43...I came out for 3 when at the 12 year point. That's when I became a fireman, and eventually, ended up in Saudi. Got invited back into the Army, as Mine was a restricted trade.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 3, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Notice the 43...I came out for 3 when at the 12 year point. That's when I became a fireman, and eventually, ended up in Saudi. Got invited back into the Army, as Mine was a restricted trade.



lol yeah 

i love working all over the world now as it pays soooo much better than the army, but if i was honest dave iwould give it all up to be able to go back in now. miss the lads and the crack we had.

i wasnt lucky enought to have a restricted trade, but it is funny that mine is in more demand out of the army than in the army lol


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2009)

sorry to change subject , what para fought the falklands?


----------



## mikep1979 (May 3, 2009)

steff09 said:


> sorry to change subject , what para fought the falklands?



all of them. mainly 3 para tho. they had elements of 3 and 1 on the mainland and also the pathfinders helping the sas out with some recon work.


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2009)

was just asking as my OH fought there


----------



## mikep1979 (May 3, 2009)

steff09 said:


> was just asking as my OH fought there



really??? how old is he??


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2009)

*coff* old


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 3, 2009)

steff09 said:


> sorry to change subject , what para fought the falklands?



Well I did....San Carlos..Whiteouts...Shooting Rifles at Argie jets...lol...good times


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 3, 2009)

steff09 said:


> *coff* old



Ha...55 here


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2009)

no no he aint 55


----------



## mikep1979 (May 3, 2009)

steff09 said:


> *coff* old





DiabeticDave said:


> Well I did....San Carlos..Whiteouts...Shooting Rifles at Argie jets...lol...good times



lol my dad is an avid collector of all thing military and thats what got me into the books i now read lol. also my partners step dad is ex sbs and was in the falklands. has some superb photos they took of them with a down argie plane lol.

yeah i had a cousin who was out there at the time. he never came home to us tho. i had to make do with some other nasty places


----------



## mikep1979 (May 3, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Ha...55 here



lol well im the big 3 0 this year so im gettin a little old now hahahaha


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2009)

mine has a coat with all the badges on the burgandy t shirt and burgandy hat i never ask anything about it tho i know a soldiers time is usually something he dont share


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i know what you meen mate. i was 3 para then into 1 para. then off to the pathfinders and loved every second i spent in the army. but i do love my job now



My dad was in 3 Para, in Palestine. Still going strong at 81, cancer survivor for 20 years. Still very proud of his days in the regiment and now living in Holland where they are held in great respect.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 3, 2009)

steff09 said:


> mine has a coat with all the badges on the burgandy t shirt and burgandy hat i never ask anything about it tho i know a soldiers time is usually something he dont share



i kept all of my things and have a special place to keep them. my little lad loves to wear all my camo stuff even tho it swamps him big style (was a big chappy in the forces lol). he loves to hear all about where i have been and what i did. he even wants to be a soldier when he grows up. i dont talk about it to many people, but me and dad have a special bond as he is ex us forces.


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2009)

no i know he was in ireland also


----------



## mikep1979 (May 3, 2009)

Northerner said:


> My dad was in 3 Para, in Palestine. Still going strong at 81, cancer survivor for 20 years. Still very proud of his days in the regiment and now living in Holland where they are held in great respect.



wow palestien!!!! bet that was something.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 3, 2009)

steff09 said:


> no i know he was in ireland also



i did some nasty places. did ireland and hated it.


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 3, 2009)

steff09 said:


> mine has a coat with all the badges on the burgandy t shirt and burgandy hat i never ask anything about it tho i know a soldiers time is usually something he dont share



Try going down the Legion........they'll share. We not only talk about our time in the forces, but boast about it. We are proud of who we were/are, why not talk about it. If you're referring to down South, some had a far worse time than me....but hey. I joined up on the back of what my Dad told me, regarding the last war, so in effect, I joined up to kill or be killed. Sad I know, that was the mentality then, nardays, they join for a 'career', Don't see it myself.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 3, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Try going down the Legion........they'll share. We not only talk about our time in the forces, but boast about it. We are proud of who we were/are, why not talk about it. If you're referring to down South, some had a far worse time than me....but hey. I joined up on the back of what my Dad told me, regarding the last war, so in effect, I joined up to kill or be killed. Sad I know, that was the mentality then, nardays, they join for a 'career', Don't see it myself.



i joined up cos i wanted to be like my dad to. yep i knew it was dangerous but i didnt care. like you dave kill or be killed. something inside me just had a knack at shooting (must be all the times my dad let me have a go of his carbine lol). i did however sign my longterm papers after my first stint, but only cos i loved doing what i did and couldnt at the time imagine doing anything different.

i used to go the legion, but they had a disagreement with my dad as he is ex us forces and wouldnt serve him even tho he had been going in for donkeys years (manager changed) so i no longer go down.


----------

